# Label Requirements - Country of Origin



## yuwmic (May 2, 2008)

Do I have to state "made in usa" or can i just have "CA15387 RN 103255" which is from american apparel which people can infer/look up the country of origin?

american apparel labels come in two halves. I cut off the top one and put my own label on top but kept bottom half which RN# , care instructions, 100% cotton, size. The "made in america" was on the first half but I cut it off b/c it says 'american apparel' on it as well. 

Is the second half of label sufficient without country of origin explicitly but it says "ca15387 RN 103255"

it's frustrating if I have to create new tags just cause i'm only missing country of origin. and then i have to break it down even further s, m, l, xl, and by gender. 4x2=8 and most label places have high miniumus so i don't want to have to buy 8 x the minimums. Thanks.


----------



## yuwmic (May 2, 2008)

Also, related but different, could I just put "Made in America" sticker on the hangtag instead?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

The country of origin *must* be on the label. You can't just put it on the hangtag.


----------

